# Ratings for Engineering Companies ...



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

Recently, I was accosted by a headhunter about taking a job with one of the industry's (environmental) top consulting firms. This person added they were ranked by ENR in the Top 200 for industry firms and Top 500 for design firms.

Truth of the matter is I have NEVER heard of that company before.

Does anyone have an idea as to where these ratings come from and where can you find the list?

I am just curious.

JR


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 27, 2007)

jregieng said:


> Recently, I was accosted by a headhunter about taking a job with one of the industry's (environmental) top consulting firms. This person added they were ranked by ENR in the Top 200 for industry firms and Top 500 for design firms.
> Truth of the matter is I have NEVER heard of that company before.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea as to where these ratings come from and where can you find the list?
> ...


"ENR" is Engineering News Record magazine. They have been publishing a series of Top 500 rating for quite a while. I believe that thier ranking are based solely on gross billings, but I'd need to confirm that.


----------



## cement (Sep 27, 2007)

as far as ratings go, you can see the top 50 for free, but need a subscription to see more. mine ran out years ago

http://enr.construction.com/people/topList...design_1-50.asp


----------



## Dleg (Sep 27, 2007)

CE News comes out with the "Best 50 firms to work for" every year. Here's the latest. I'm not sure how comprehensive it is, since I think it is absed only on firms that apply to be considered ... and there were only 157 total applications. But that might be a better list for you to peruse than one based simply on overall income (or worse - profits).

I just noticed that a firm I am talking with right now is on the list... hmmm....


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 27, 2007)

Dleg said:


> CE News comes out with the "Best 50 firms to work for" every year. Here's the latest. I'm not sure how comprehensive it is, since I think it is absed only on firms that apply to be considered ... and there were only 157 total applications. But that might be a better list for you to peruse than one based simply on overall income (or worse - profits).
> I just noticed that a firm I am talking with right now is on the list... hmmm....


CE has a companion magazine called Structural Engineering that has a similar contest. Firms need to register/apply to the magazine to be considered. they then take a poll of the employees (about 75 questions) to determine the "best firm to work for". The rating is only as good as the percentage of survey participants.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

the enr top 500 is a lot like the ncaa poll, the top 5 might be right in the espn poll but the other 20 teams are about all the same.

so the top 10 or 20 may matter but for the rest its just all a way to sell magazines


----------



## LXZ (Sep 28, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> the enr top 500 is a lot like the ncaa poll, the top 5 might be right in the espn poll but the other 20 teams are about all the same.
> so the top 10 or 20 may matter but for the rest its just all a way to sell magazines


I thought the top 500 listing is based on revenue while the best firm to work with listing is based on survey.


----------

